#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μικρά υδροηλεκτρικά έργα - Βιβλιογραφία & συζήτηση

## SMBD

---

----------


## Samdreamth

> http://www.papasotiriou.gr/product.g...=123266&deid=0


Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί στα Ελληνικά. 

Το είχα αγοράσει κατά την διάρκεια της διπλωματικής μου (πρόταση του καθηγητή μου) και δεν το μετάνοιωσα στιγμή. Εξαιτίας αυτού μπόρεσα και έφερα εις πέρας την πρώτη μου δουλειά ως μηχανολόγος. Έχει πολλά πράγματα, είδη φραγμάτων, υδροστροβίλων, γεννητριών, καμπύλες με βαθμούς απόδοσης, οικονομικές μελέτες κλπ. 

Με άλλα λόγια το θεωρώ αρκετά πλήρες, και να πω την αληθεια όσο και αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα πολλά βιβλία για το αυτό θέμα στα ελληνικά.
Θεωρώ ότι ο Παπαντώνης είναι κορυφή στο είδος του, οπότε το προτείνω ανεπεφύλακτα..  :Χαρούμενος:

----------



----------

